# Another UberPOOL Option



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

*Uber Pool without all the stops is finally an option for some rides*

https://mashable.com/article/uber-ride-hailing-non-stop-shared-rides/
For UberX riders willing to ride with others, there's some ride-hailing credit up for grabs.
To encourage more shared rides on Uber's ride-hailing app, your request for a solo UberX ride could be a "Non-Stop Shared Ride." Starting Thursday in 16 cities throughout the U.S., that ride request will ask if you'd be willing to take the last seat in a shared ride called an Uber Pool. You're guaranteed to get dropped off first - and get some Uber Cash for the different type of ride and potential stress of sitting next to a stranger.
So while the new option encourages more riders to ride with strangers, it does so without sacrificing time or speed, since you'll be the last rider in the carpool and the first out. You can always click "no thanks" and carry on with your private ride with no need to explain or have anyone know you declined to carpool. Uber Pool rides allow up to two passengers per request.
Here's what will come up on the app:









Make new friends on your next ride.
IMAGE: UBER
Uber Pool product director Brandon Trew said in a phone call this week the new feature is a way to expose more people to shared rides. "How do we get more people more excited about sharing the same car?" he pondered.
His Pool product colleague Neil Kamireddy added they hope to appeal to a certain subset of riders who are "open to sharing, but not open to the inconvenience." A traditional Uber Pool is always cheaper than an UberX, but can take much longer with a lot of stops and detours. Some shared rides can keep adding new riders so that the first passenger in makes multiple added stops before reaching their destination.
Trew said, "We think there are people who would love to save emissions, but are focused on the speed element."
SEE ALSO: Uber Comfort is a step up from UberX - but not quite a black car
The non-stop shared rides are only available on certain rides based on destination, time of day, and route - and you have to order an UberX. It's not guaranteed a non-stop option will be available for your particular ride request.
For drivers, it's just another passenger in a Pool trip - those Uber Cash dollars aren't taken from the driver. The passenger can use the Uber Cash on a future Uber trip or on the Uber Eats food delivery app.
Kamireddy and Trew said non-stop shared rides are expected to be an on-going ride option even if it begins converting riders to the shared-ride lifestyle - at least, if all goes well.
Uber Pool started in San Francisco five years ago and is now in more than 50 cities around the world. The non-stop option will be in 16 U.S. cities to start, but notably won't be offered in New York City. The cities with the new Pool option are:

Atlanta
Austin
Boston
Chicago
Denver
Las Vegas
Los Angeles
Miami
Nashville
New Jersey
Philadelphia
Portland
San Diego
San Francisco
Seattle
Washington, D.C.
If only you could select non-stop every time - that'd make Uber Pool the ultimate ride-sharing option. For now you can try to get lucky and score a cheaper ride with a cash bonus for the same amount of travel time.


----------



## Just4BeerMoney (Jul 31, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> *Uber Pool without all the stops is finally an option for some rides*
> 
> https://mashable.com/article/uber-ride-hailing-non-stop-shared-rides/
> For UberX riders willing to ride with others, there's some ride-hailing credit up for grabs.
> ...


Can the driver opt out of this ? Looks like another scam to get drivers to use Pool (which I hate).


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't understand. I'm a simple man. Break this down for me like I'm not thinking clearly while smoking a Marlboro in bed in an Amish Community.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

yankdog said:


> I don't understand. I'm a simple man. Break this down for me like I'm not thinking clearly while smoking a Marlboro in bed in an Amish Community.


Essentially...
They will give the option to the 'last rider' in a pool. The option is to be part of a pool but get dropped off first.
So in essence, a longer pool ride that is already going from A-D, meanwhile picking up passenger B and dropping off at C

So in short, another scam.
And more people to please. 
This won't end well, I'm sure.

I am guessing they will offer this to anyone ordering regular Uber and putting up w/ others.

What I predict: smelly feet for passenger, and a ding on a rating to driver by entitled last pax that thought it was the driver's feet that smelled


----------



## Just4BeerMoney (Jul 31, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> Essentially...
> They will give the option to the 'last rider' in a pool. The option is to be part of a pool but get dropped off first.
> So in essence, a longer pool ride that is already going from A-D, meanwhile picking up passenger B and dropping off at C
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying this. I misread this, thinking that Uber was trying to turn an UberX ride into a Pool ride by adding passengers to the existing X ride at the passenger's choice. ....


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

If you ask me. It is just another way to reduce pay. Instead to have 2 trips, you have a pool of 2 paxs which pays less that 2 consecutive trips.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Just4BeerMoney said:


> Thanks for clarifying this. I misread this, thinking that Uber was trying to turn an UberX ride into a Pool ride by adding passengers to the existing X ride at the passenger's choice. ....


I feel, in my mind, that this will be offered to people requesting regular UberX rides as a way to 'save money'
Then they will get added to last leg of a pool itself.

Remember, this is Uber we are talking about here.
Nothing about them screams honesty.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Shuffle meat.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

More shuffling opportunities for our driver partners


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

This here folks is why there is a hiring freeze in engineering department and 400 layoffs in marketing department. They ran out of crayons to eat for lunch, and this is the best they could come up with.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

nutzareus said:


> This here folks is why there is a hiring freeze in engineering department and 400 layoffs in marketing department. They ran out of crayons to eat for lunch, and this is the best they could come up with.


It is now a skills based world. That means that there is no need for strategic thought or spectacular organizational skills meaning that Uber and Lyft employees are stupid as shit when it comes to this stuff. It's like everyone in an Amish Community knowing how to raise a barn but no one knowing how to allocate resources, schedule activities, and put people in the right jobs to raise 3 in one day.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Remember when people on the forums were saying driverless cars were going to take our jerbs?

These corporate people are jerks.

They don’t pay us and with the pay the took from us they paid marketers and programmers who come up empty handed.

All they did was scooters for driverless cars, and pool for people trying to save money for happy hour.

All they had to do was focus on drivers compensation, safety and livelihood.

They can all blow me.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

koyotemohn said:


> They can all blow me.












Don't worry about this. Tugg Speedman will save us again...again


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

And these ****ing morons wonder why they can't make money. You're giving a cheaper ride AND a rebate? I see the top two when the next round of cuts comes out. 

If I get this right the Pool trip is going to be longer for the Pool cheapskates so that the UberX rider gets dropped off first? They need to prohibit Pool riders from rating. Period.

This has cluster**** of biblical proportions written all over it.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

So you get a UberPOOL experience w/o the UberX price.
What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

New2This said:


> And these @@@@ing morons wonder why they can't make money. You're giving a cheaper ride AND a rebate? I see the top two when the next round of cuts comes out.
> 
> If I get this right the Pool trip is going to be longer for the Pool cheapskates so that the UberX rider gets dropped off first? They need to prohibit Pool riders from rating. Period.
> 
> This has [email protected]@@@ of biblical proportions written all over it.


Are all those cities pool cities where they are in stiff competition with Lyft? Is it a half assed market share grab?


----------



## rv5 (Apr 13, 2015)

I love this ❤????♥?


----------



## SurgeTastic (Mar 13, 2016)

I wonder if the new X/pool hybrid option allows a two minute or five minute cancel -?

This will cause confusion for passengers, and thus for drivers. Remember when they first rolled pool out? So many confused pax.

Lots of pax just click on whatever is cheaper, they don’t read what the app is telling them at all.


----------



## Carnivore Deluxe (Aug 11, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> *Uber Pool without all the stops is finally an option for some rides*
> 
> https://mashable.com/article/uber-ride-hailing-non-stop-shared-rides/
> For UberX riders willing to ride with others, there's some ride-hailing credit up for grabs.
> ...


Stool 3.0 might be a new Stool option but it's still worthless. My solution to all Stools, old and new = The Mobile (Ghost) Shuffle.

And if you're psycho you can even have a conversation with your imaginary Stool pax.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Carnivore Deluxe said:


> My solution to all Stools, old and new = The Mobile (Ghost) Shuffle.


Just don't let RVA Blue Falcon Soy Boy see you shuffle he will get butt hurt and report to UPnet members.


----------



## Carnivore Deluxe (Aug 11, 2019)

nutzareus said:


> Just don't let RVA Blue Falcon Soy Boy see you shuffle he will get butt hurt and report to UPnet members.


No longer drive, only shuffle, so let him have at it, bahahahahaha


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

nutzareus said:


> Just don't let RVA Blue Falcon Soy Boy see you shuffle he will get butt hurt and report to UPnet members.


Go look at his newest thread .

If this man had done what he did to the wrong people, he would be found laying somewhere leaking.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

3.75 said:


> Go look at his newest thread .
> 
> If this man had done what he did to the wrong people, he would be found laying somewhere leaking.


I have him on ignore...and this is all I have to say to him and is kind.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

He’s trying to be Batman, and failing epically. Loved the comment that he’s snitching... again. Priceless.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

yankdog said:


> View attachment 345179


IDK if she can raise barns, but she can raise silos!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Shuffle pool


----------



## Carnivore Deluxe (Aug 11, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> Shuffle pool


Don't just shuffle. Start driving with-out the stool pax. Be an outrage to the Falcon.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I heard the Falcon was playing cop without the badge today lol


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

RVA Blue Falcon Soy Boy and the Dallas weirdo Ian who posted his tax documents for all to see including personal informations. Dolts seeking attention.


----------



## Carnivore Deluxe (Aug 11, 2019)

Gonna shred documents American Embassy in Teheran 1979 Argo-style. Rock me Amadeus to play in the Background at 130 decibels..


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> I heard the Falcon was playing cop without the badge today lol


Pretty much . brown nosing


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

nutzareus said:


> RVA Blue Falcon Soy Boy and the Dallas weirdo Ian who posted his tax documents for all to see including personal informations. Dolts seeking attention.


I'm glad I've been on UPnet long enough to see this shit. Being drunk helps


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Essentially...
> They will give the option to the 'last rider' in a pool. The option is to be part of a pool but get dropped off first.
> So in essence, a longer pool ride that is already going from A-D, meanwhile picking up passenger B and dropping off at C
> 
> ...


Really, they've made it more complicated then it needs to be.

It should be that, when you're riding Uberx and you're willing to "share" your ride they should have it so that all those pool pple (2-3 max) will go and all wait in a spot together (so yes, they have to walk but they get the fare cheaper) to a spot that is on the path of the uberx rider's route.

And the Uberx rider will get dropped off, subsequently the other pool riders after that.

I can draw a map of how this would theoretically work if so but I'm at work (??).

But this is if this should even be an option.

Which if it was that's how it should work.

And if that's how it will work, they should word it better!!


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Ouch. Making Uber more money. Charge the pax for Uber X and pay us fractional pool rates.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

It’s business as usual and I bet lyft will try something similar, Drivers have no voice or no choice in the situation. More ways for Uber to screw drivers and make more money.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Don't give the Uber scammers any ideas.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

the thing that's not clear is if after the UberXPool rider gets dropped off, are there no more pools added on

i guess that would be too good to be true


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Nothing has changed regarding driver strategy. Don’t accept pool or sharpen your shuffling skills.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

yankdog said:


> I don't understand. I'm a simple man. Break this down for me like I'm not thinking clearly while smoking a Marlboro in bed in an Amish Community.


amish women think the scent of tobacco is alluring.

Go ahead, be " Fancy".


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> *Uber Pool without all the stops is finally an option for some rides*
> 
> https://mashable.com/article/uber-ride-hailing-non-stop-shared-rides/
> For UberX riders willing to ride with others, there's some ride-hailing credit up for grabs.
> ...


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

STOP NEW REQUESTS


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

What if a driver cancels the added passenger? I know I will always cancel a passenger who is useless to increasing my earnings


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> What if a driver cancels the added passenger? I know I will always cancel a passenger who is useless to increasing my earnings


Counter productive. It's better to shuffle.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> *Uber Pool without all the stops is finally an option for some rides*
> 
> https://mashable.com/article/uber-ride-hailing-non-stop-shared-rides/
> For UberX riders willing to ride with others, there's some ride-hailing credit up for grabs.
> ...


And youre a moderator?
You should be relabled as a shill.


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

wicked said:


> Ouch. Making Uber more money. Charge the pax for Uber X and pay us fractional pool rates.


Pool rates in your market are different than X?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberPotomac said:


> If you ask me. It is just another way to reduce pay. Instead to have 2 trips, you have a pool of 2 paxs which pays less that 2 consecutive trips.


Idt they can change the price to us and 2 pool riders count as 2 consecutive rides
All they need to do now is 
pay us more to Get us excited enough
to not hit the stop new requests button...


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

so this will make drivers work more for less pay........, it wont extend your trip as its right on the way, one advantage of pool is that its turns a short trip into a longer trip, not in this case, just another hassle to pick up with other riders waiting, and that rider wont choose x further lowering the chance for a driver to get a well paying x ride.

But hey you get that extra dollar to pick them up in a no stopping zone with other riders in the back! Fun!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> IDK if she can raise barns, but she can raise silos!


Pole Barns.

Amish Porn.

Thanks U.P. !


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

This is a good idea but they need something that can compete with public transportation.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> Essentially...
> They will give the option to the 'last rider' in a pool. The option is to be part of a pool but get dropped off first.
> So in essence, a longer pool ride that is already going from A-D, meanwhile picking up passenger B and dropping off at C
> 
> ...


Riders of this option will be charged a little more than regular pool ride. But these money will go to Uber only, not to drivers. We are getting paid per miles and per minutes. All drivers should boycott on accepting pool then it will change rider's habits on requesting pools ride.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> STOP NEW REQUESTS


It will be stop new requests everytime.
Or ya get stuck driving shared 
shit to a ghetto just like lyft.......


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> It will be stop new requests everytime.
> Or ya get stuck driving shared
> shit to a ghetto just like lyft.......


Pls stop new request after picking me up


----------

